# dan inosanto and escrima



## bigfootsquatch (Sep 27, 2007)

How are his videos on escrima sticks and his other videos? What are some good books on FMA in general?


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 27, 2007)

All of Guro Inosanto's videos you will find very informative! As far as books, try Reynaldo Galang. His book Warrior Arts of the Phillipines has a great overview of several different systems. You can order anyone of his books through the Bakbakan website. The web site for BAKBAKAN INTERNATIONAL is www.bakbakan.com. Hope this helps in you search for knowledge. Brad


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Sep 27, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> All of Guro Inosanto's videos you will find very informative! As far as books, try Reynaldo Galang. His book Warrior Arts of the Phillipines has a great overview of several different systems. You can order anyone of his books through the Bakbakan website. The web site for BAKBAKAN INTERNATIONAL is www.bakbakan.com. Hope this helps in you search for knowledge. Brad


 

Very much so! Thanks for the link and the info. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to say thank you as well. There is some really interesting material on that web site.
~JB


----------

